# Preddy, The Highest Scoring Mustang Ace



## bobbysocks (Nov 27, 2013)

This was probably already posted but am going to do it again....about 1 hour long and is pretty interesting about the life and death of the US's highest scoring mustang ace..


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBNj-2siJMg_


----------



## hub (Nov 28, 2013)

bobbysocks said:


> This was probably already posted but am going to do it again....about 1 hour long and is pretty interesting about the life and death of the US's highest scoring mustang ace..
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBNj-2siJMg_




Thanks for posting!
I have this on VHS somewhere

Cheers 
Mike


----------



## Airframes (Nov 29, 2013)

Great vid, thanks for posting. Had to smile at the pronunciation of Norwich and Kings Lynne though!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2013)

Good vid! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 29, 2013)

Agree. Thanks!


----------

